# Road trip...Yarn store suggestions?



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

DH and I are taking a road trip from NJ to Newport, RI. Starting on 95, but switching to the more scenic Route 1 in Connecticut. Anyplace worth stopping for souvenir yarn along the way or near Newport? Thanks!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Webs is in Northampton, MA. Definitely worth the trip.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks, but not going that way. Been to WEBS once and I thought I was in Heaven!!!!


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

I would say WEBS, but way out of the way. Curious what comes up from others


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

You might want to see if there are any alpaca farms.


----------



## Cara5270 (Apr 3, 2014)

If you plan on going through the cape ,there is a great yarn/book store in Chatham,Mass. Unfortunately I can't remember the name, but had a great time there last summer.


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Cara5270 said:


> If you plan on going through the cape ,there is a great yarn/book store in Chatham,Mass. Unfortunately I can't remember the name, but had a great time there last summer.


Thanks. I'll check my route.


----------



## CatKnit (Sep 5, 2011)

There was a lovely yarn store on Main St in Newport definitely stop hopefully it is still in business.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

You can search for a yarn store by location at this site. You can search by zip code, city or states/provinces. Don't know how current the listings are; so it's best to call to make sure the shop is still in business or to see what days/hours they're open. Have fun on your trip.

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

Way out of your way, but Webs in Northampton MA is minutes off exit 18 of 91North. Webs is life changing. There is another yarn store just up the street that sells beautiful wool. Steals and Deals nearby is a fun place to plunder. Thorns Market is a unique cluster of shops. Northampton is a fun place, lots of independent shops, restaurants, people watching. Hotel Northampton is right downtown. Lovely old hotel. My son got married there. Smith College gives the town an academic flavor.


----------



## Evel (Oct 2, 2011)

Planning a trip with BFF in two weeks around the "Mitt" . Around state of Michigan starting at bridge south around Lake Michigan Shore to shipshawane , Indiana. Back up around Lake Huron to home. We have a book of knit shops . You might be able to get one at the library. We bought ours


----------



## momwhofan (Nov 29, 2015)

Westport Yarns, Knit New Haven, Twist Yarn Shop in Niantic, CT; The Knit in Old Saybrook, CT; Driftwood Yarns in Groton, CT; Madison Wool in Madison, CT; Mystic River Yarns in Mystic, CT (stop by and see Mystic Pizza!); Mermaids Purl, N. Kingstown, RI; Love2Knit, E. Greenwich, RI; Knitting Needles, Newport, RI.

I believe these all have websites, so you can check them out before your trip. To be honest, I've been to Westport Yarns and Knit New Haven, but it's been a few years, so you may be better served by looking at their websites.

Happy travels and enjoy the scenery!


----------



## ladyofcamelot (Jun 19, 2011)

Love2Knit in East Greenwich, RI - the owners Gayle and Ann are great and Marissa that works with them is wonderful. Love going there.


----------



## conch72 (May 11, 2012)

Where in NJ are you starting from?


----------

